# [resolved] C++ compiler



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

*C++ compiler*

hay guys im wanting to start learning C++ and i need a compiler a decent one preferably a free download, and can you write the code in notepad and transfer it over? just wondering cause i build all my websites using notepad and im rather faund of it i wish you dint have to use the compiler but aparently you do so i need one thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

i recommend Borland C++ copiler or DEV-cpp and crimson editor as an IDE...


----------



## Ch4r (Sep 4, 2005)

I recommend Dev-C++ for Windows, and gcc for Linux systems. Dev-C++ is an IDE, but it comes with a compiler too. And yes, it's free  

-Ch4r


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

i would have recommend dev-cpp, but the IDE left my with a lot to want, there spacing schemes and all were off, i prefer crimson editor, and as for compiler, dev-cpp uses migwin, which are ports of the gcc library to windows, so a lot is left out, but the borland compiler has over 1000 headers, all native to windows, to choose from... as for on a linux system, gcc works best...


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks for the help y'all i apreciate it , and i know theres a way to maek this as solved i just cant figure it out


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol, only mod's can do that, and i did it...


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

oh my bad i thought whoever started it could thanks evry one :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the originator of the thread should be able to mark it solved.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

i folowd the directions in your sig man and it wont let me from thread tools


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm just a lowly manager here, apparently I can't mark it solved either. :4-dontkno Obviously, something is broken again in the permissions.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

lol , ahh dont cry it will be ok


----------



## sherryp (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi
Can anybody tell me from where to download the free C++ Compiler compatible with windows vista. I have downloaded DEV C++ one, but after typing the program when I hit compile there is no result shown anywhere....


----------

